# The award results.



## ferny (Dec 25, 2005)

*Proper Awards 

Most helpful user :- *
LaFoto 


*Most helpful thread. (please include link) :- *
FAQ; basic photgraphy concepts and vocabulary for newbies*


*Most talented photographer :-* 
JonMikal 


*Most improved photographer :- *
LaFoto 

*Favourite forum :- *
General Gallery*
and
Off Topic 


*And Just For Fun.



Most entertaining user :- *
AprilRaven 


*User you'd most like to meet in person :- *
JonMikal 


*Miss Photo Forum Sexy Legs. Or "the hottest girl" :- *
mentos_007 


*Mr Photo Forum Sexy Legs. Or "the hottest guy" :- *
digital matt 


*Most pointless user :- *
Bace 


*Most pointless thread. (please include link) :- *
No word association?*


*Best avatar :- *
JonMikal*


*Worst avatar :- *
bace 


*Scariest user :- *
Chiller 


*Most prolific PhotoForum poster who never actually posts photos :- *
Bace 


*Best Signature :- *
clarinetJWD - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nikon D70, Nikkor 18-70mm 3.5/4.5, Nikkor 75-300mm 4.5/5.6
My Gallery 


*Most missed user (someone who hasn't posted for a long time who you wish was still around) :-*
MDowdey



Special mention I think has to go to both JonMikal and LaFoto for winning so many sections. Well done to both of you. :thumbsup: Oh, and maybe Bace to. Well done. :mrgreen:
Winners with an * next to them won the same awards last year. For fun, here are last years results.

As with last year, if anyone wishes to know what catagories they got a vote in feel free to ask. If you ask in this thread, I'll reply to you in this thead. If you ask in private, I'll tell you in private. But I won't say who voted for you or how many votes you got. 

Thanks to all for voting.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

Is it just me or does that come as a total anti-climax?
I'd be interested to know just how many people voted - or should that be 'how few'?


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2005)

Depends whether you have sour grapes for not winning anything, I guess. :greenpbl: 


Oh, and currently my inbox has 68 messages. Some are award votes, some are replies from me. I replied to all who voted this year, you know that.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 25, 2005)

Here I am flat on the floor.
I won in TWO categories?!?!?!?!? :shock:
The one being "most improved"??!!???!!!???!! 





 all over again..............


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2005)

Where do you get all your smillies? :shock:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 25, 2005)

www.bestsmileys.com


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2005)

Cool. I used to use http://mysmilies.com/ but it doesn't seem as good any more for some reason. :meh:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Depends whether you have sour grapes for not winning anything, I guess.


I couldn't care less about winning - or even being mentioned.
It's just that the same few old faces were there and the results seemed pretty predictable. No surprises.

Only 68 people voted? Out of 6,000 odd members?
Re-name it 'The TPF Old Boys Awards'.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 25, 2005)

What?
No surprises?

Ha!

(Thanks for "the same old face" -- I know it is true, this face is no longer young, but no one mentioned me last year)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Thanks for "the same old face"


Now you know that isn't what I meant  :hug::


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 25, 2005)

hey! I'm there! yay! thanks guys  I love ya!!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 25, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Depends whether you have sour grapes for not winning anything, I guess. :greenpbl:


That wasn't nice.  



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> Oh, and currently my inbox has 68 messages. Some are award votes, some are replies from me. I replied to all who voted this year, you know that.


So basically, not many.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 25, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> currently my inbox has 68 messages.


 
all 68 votes were from me :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> all 68 votes were from me :lmao:


I think we'd already worked that one out. :roll:


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 25, 2005)

nope... I voted too   and I was one of the first who voted


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> nope... I voted too   and I was one of the first who voted


It's at this point that I put forward the theory that you are JonMikal in drag in a mad attempt to still be right.


The fact that I've met you is a bit of a drawback but I've never let a little thing like reality get in my way. :lmao:


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> That wasn't nice.


Why not? Can't I have a bit of banter with Hertz any more? It's been months since we did it. :meh:

Please don't read what I said as an insult. You should know me better than that. :hug::


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 25, 2005)

I know. I just wanted to make sure you didn't hurt his poor wittle feeewings.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

:shock: I have feelings?


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock: I have feelings?



Of course you do dear. :hugs: Now come and lay down on the couch and tell me all about your childhood.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

:shock: I had a childhood?!?


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock: I had a childhood?!?




You need more help than I thought. :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

:shock: Damn! Now my eyes have stuck like this. It's gonna sting in the morning.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It's at this point that I put forward the theory that you are JonMikal in drag in a mad attempt to still be right.
> 
> 
> The fact that I've met you is a bit of a drawback but I've never let a little thing like reality get in my way. :lmao:



actually... yes... reality is a little thing that gets in your way 
you definitely need help from photogoddess


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> you definitely need help from photogoddess


I'm not proud. I'll accept help from anyone.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 25, 2005)

uuhhh that means from me as well???  :hugs:  

"I'll take care of you, dear"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> uuhhh that means from me as well???  :hugs:
> 
> "I'll take care of you, dear"


I think my pacemaker has just gone into overdrive.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 25, 2005)

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_eek.gif
How'd I win one 

Thanks a ton, and ferny, thanks for organizing the contest
Congrats John and Corinna


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 25, 2005)

There should be a best 'noob' award.  Maybe next year....

Did I have any votes ferny.


----------



## ferny (Dec 26, 2005)

Nope, you didn't.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 26, 2005)

nice to see the results and thanks for taking your time to do it


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 26, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> all 68 votes were from me :lmao:



Does that mean you think I'm hot?


----------



## Mansi (Dec 26, 2005)

yay.. good to see these.. congrats u guys 
i did vote too


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 26, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Does that mean you think I'm hot?


 
i guess so :lmao:


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 26, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Does that mean you think I'm hot?



 
dunno... but you are extremely handsome


----------



## ferny (Dec 26, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Does that mean you think I'm hot?


Well, I can't speak for Jon, but I wouldn't say no.

Oops. :blushing:


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2005)

Can we see the nominees for each category?


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2005)

I voted for Hertz for the prolific-poster-who-never-posts thingy. I would like to see more of Graham's images, but he's a stodgy old bugger who won't share.    :mrgreen:  

There are a few more where I voted differently - but congrats to all the winners, regardless! :thumbup: 

Thanks for your work here, Ferny. That was fun.


----------



## ferny (Dec 26, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> Can we see the nominees for each category?


Nope. It's not fair on people who don't want their names posted. 

Ok, I can't see why anyone would have a problem, I'm just playing safe. I also said I wouldn't when voting started to.


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2005)

Fair point I s'pose! Was it close, or kinda random?


----------



## ferny (Dec 26, 2005)

Some were random, some were VERY close. Off the top of my head I know that in two or three sections it was very much between two people. Until the last few votes came in either could have won.
In other parts there was a clear winner. 

Now stop asking questions otherwise I'll slip up and tlel you everything.


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2005)

Which categories were the close ones then? PM me... go on


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I would like to see more of Graham's images, but he's a stodgy old bugger who won't share.


I have gone beyond your plane of existence and my images are now purely conceptual 

I truly have not had the time or the opportunity to take any pictures for months. It's starting to irritate me now as well.


----------



## bace (Dec 26, 2005)

*cries*


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 26, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> *cries*



me too


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 26, 2005)

i was thinking, since i got most entertaining user, could we have highlighted that a bit...maybe some color????  that would have be ENTERTAINING!!

just kidding... i am so flattered! thank ya'll..but the truth, i'm not trying to be funny...i just really sound this way...kinda sad, huh?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 26, 2005)

Scariest User?  Woo hoo.  I  wonder how I managed to get that one.:scratch: 

  um...uh...must be all those birds pictures from the Marsh.   

 A   BIGGG  congrats to all the other winners. !!!!!!

  Thank you everyone.. What an honor.   Thanks Ferny, for putting this together. :thumbup:


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i was thinking, since i got most entertaining user, could we have highlighted that a bit...maybe some color????  that would have be ENTERTAINING!!
> 
> just kidding... i am so flattered! thank ya'll..but the truth, i'm not trying to be funny...i just really sound this way...kinda sad, huh?


*aprilraven
woooooooo​*best I can do






*looks at Chiller's avatar*

I can't think why anyone would say you're scary. :scratch: :hug::

:mrgreen:


----------



## duncanp (Dec 27, 2005)

especiallly with all the santa news around.....


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> *aprilraven
> woooooooo​*best I can do
> 
> 
> ...



thanks ferny!!!  your ever so kind......now i feel all .... special....

and i kinda thought i might get scariest user...gotta admit, chillers avitar is rockin'.....did i come close to scariest???


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

You got nominated, yes. :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

did i really???  hmm...dont know if thats good or not.... i dont mean to come off scary....ok, maybe i do.......

hmmm......this was so fun ferny.....thanks for doing this...i thought it was cool....


----------



## ferny (Dec 27, 2005)

But you're obviously HAHA scary, where Chiller is ARGH scary. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

Why not come clean and just lump them all together as Wierd American Scary? You know you want to.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

i would take offense....

nah, i wont.... big deal... oh, and i think chiller is canadian....not american...

so weird north american...how is that???

i never thought of myself as scary....strange, weird, different...unique is cool...but not scary...i should get used to that, huh???


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> canadian....not american...


:shock: There's a difference?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

just as a canadian...they dont cotton to us much.... we like everybody..but they ae a step above us...right chiller????

( giggle giggle....just kidding...)


----------



## JonK (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> just as a canadian...they dont cotton to us much.... we like everybody..but they ae a step above us...right chiller????
> 
> ( giggle giggle....just kidding...)


we cotton to y'all...yer just a step below that's all
 :hug:: (of course I'm kidding - bout the step below bit  )


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 27, 2005)

awww..jonk gave me a hug....thanks jonk...

arent you scared of me???    might hex ya or something!! 
i wont though... i like ya... always have... 

even if you are above me.....


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> just as a canadian...they dont cotton to us much.... we like everybody..but they ae a step above us...right chiller????
> 
> ( giggle giggle....just kidding...)



...but...but..isnt that why they call y'all.. The US of eh?  


:lmao:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 27, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> awww..jonk gave me a hug....thanks jonk...
> 
> arent you scared of me???    might hex ya or something!!
> i wont though... i like ya... always have...
> ...



Oh hell girlie. Put a hex on him. We've been needin a good hexin round these parts. Hug or no hug.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Oh hell girlie. Put a hex on him. We've been needin a good hexin round these parts. Hug or no hug.


Do you know your keyboard is producing h's instead of s's?


----------

